
Lady Gaga's Social Network Opens to All the Little Monsters - protomyth
http://mashable.com/2012/07/10/lady-gaga-social-network-little-monsters/
======
grandpoobah
I tried to sign up. First it wouldn't accept a + in my email address, then it
wouldn't let me select my birth date, and then when I finally managed to get a
birth date in and submitted it, it just redirected me to the login page
without any message saying my registration was successful. I entered the email
and password I registered with and it didn't work, and there were no emails in
my inbox.

Why is it so hard for big media to get the simple things right?

